# Lautsprecher umgestellt - Stimmen zu leise , Effekte zu laut



## Star_KillA (20. Januar 2015)

Guten Tag ,

ich bin nun echt verzweifelt. Ich habe heute meine Lautsprecher auf Ständer gestellt und das Zimmer ein bisschen umgeräumt. Ich habe die Kabel nicht geändert und am Setting sonst auch alles gleich gelassen. Ich habe gestern Abend DVDs geguckt und alles war ok.

Heute mache ich nun die selbe DVD von gestern an und ich verstehe überhaupt nichts mehr. Die Stimmen sind flüsterleise während die Effekte und andere Geräusche richtig oder zu laut wiedergegeben werden. 
Höre ich das ganze mit den Fernseherboxen klingt es zwar grausam (wegen der Qualität) aber die Wiedergabe der Frequenzen ist so wie sie soll.
Wenn ich die Stimmen vernünftig verstehen will muss ich den Rest so laut machen , dass mir die Ohren wegfliegen.
Hat jemand eine Idee und kann mir helfen ?

gRuß 


Edit:
Ich habe eben nochmal Fernsehen geguckt. 
Es ist eigentlich unmöglich das System so zu nutzen. Manche Töne sind komplett leise und andere Effekte z.b. sehr grell und laut. So als wenn der Equalizer mit größtmöglicher Ausdehnung in alle Richtungen gedreht wurde , nur ohne Sinn und Verstand. 
Abgesehen von Höhen und Tiefen hat der Verstärker aber gar keinen Equalizer und auch das hab ich nicht geändert seit gestern. 
Ich versteh das nicht...


----------



## max310kc (20. Januar 2015)

Auch wenns blöd klingt, hast du die Kabel der Lautsprecher schon geprüft? Klingt ein wenig so als ob der Center nichts abbekommen würde.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Januar 2015)

Wie sieht denn dein Setup aus (Stereo, Mehrkanal,...)? Was hast du gemacht?

Ganz offenbar spielt dir die Raumakustik einen Streich. Boxen können nicht "einfach so" umgestellt werden, sondern sollten da stehen wo sie auch funktionieren! Hast du z.B. den Wandabstand der Boxen verändert, dann hat das einen extremen Einfluss auf die Bass- und Grundtonwiedergabe und das Gegrummel und Gedröhn mag dann zwar für Effekte sehr eindrucksvoll wirken, aber eben auch alles darüber zudecken und damit eben auch die Stimmwiedergabe.
Bei einer Reduzierung des Abstands zw. dir und den Boxen kann es auch dazu kommen, dass die Homogenität leidet und das Ganze entsprechend klingt.

Im Falle von Mehrkanal kommen noch andere Dinge hinzu. Wenn du die Boxen nixht neu eingemessen hast, aber jetzt in anderer Entfernung zu dir stehen hast, dann passen weder Pegel, noch Zeitversatz zur jetzigen Situation. Also neu einpegeln und gut sollte es sein.

Wenn die Stimmen zu leise sind, dann kann das auch am Center liegen. Wenn das ein "klassisch" konfigurierter Center ist, dann hat der einen extremen Sweet Spot. D.h. wenn der nicht direkt auf dich strahlt, der Hörabstand dazu noch klein (kleiner als vorher) ist, dann sind die Stimmen definitiv weg. Das Geile an solchen Centern ist nämlich, dass sie ausgerechnet Stimmwiedergabe für mehr als einen, wenn man Glück hat zwei Zuhörer nicht können - ein Rätsel, warum sich ausgerechnet diese Bauform durchgesetzt hat...

Es bleibt aber alles Mutmaßung und solange wir nicht wissen was du getrieben hast und wie deine Anlage aussieht kann man nix substantielles dazu sagen, sondern nur im Nebel stochern.


----------



## Star_KillA (20. Januar 2015)

Ok dann erkläre ich das mal.
Ich besitze 2 Kompaktboxen und einen Sub, den hab ich gestern aber ausgemacht , daran liegst nicht. 
Eure Erklärungen klingen zwar logisch , können aber so bei mir nicht angewandt werden. Mit umgestellt meinte ich nämlich eher Dekoration und nicht die Boxen an sich. Die stehen jetzt nämlich zwar auf Ständern , aber an der gleichen Stelle wie vorher. Heißt der Ort und wandabstsnd ist identisch. 
Weiterhin hab ich leider gar keinen Center , daran kann es also auch nicht liegen.
Die Kabel hab ich gestern alle durchgeguckt ; die sind auch noch alle gut. 

Ich kann heute Schaun ob das ganze genauso klingt wenn ich vom Pc aus gucke. Wenn ja , bestätigt dass ja dass die PlayStation und Fernseher nichts damit zu tun haben und das es am Verstärker oder Setup liegen muss. 

Über weitere Ratschläge würd ich mich freuen.
Mfg

Edit: ich habe das ganze jetzt nochmal versucht und am Verstärker ein paar Einstellungen umgestellt. Wenn ich mit nem Stereo Enhancer arbeite (Einfach der Modus) dann geht alles. Aber es klingt halt trotzdem nicht nach Raumklang oder so gut wie in dem anderen Modus. 
Der Receiver kann doch aber nicht von dem einen auf den anderen Tag kaputt gehen ?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2015)

Hast du vlt. versehentlich was auf Surround eingestellt, also so, als hättest Du doch 5 Boxen + Sub? Oder am Player den Modus verstellt? Was ist denn, wenn du Stereo-Musik hörst? Ist die normal?

Was auch sein kann: Surround mit Stereoboxen zu simulieren (du willst ja offenbar "Raumklang" ) funktioniert halt nur sehr bedingt. Das Problem: die Schallwellen werden so berechnet, dass ein Surroundeindruck entsteht, indem man Töne und Frequenzen leicht versetzt sendet. Das funktioniert aber nur in einem idealisierten Raum, und da kann jedes Möbelstück schon die Schallwelle, die eigentlich reflektieren sollte, um "von hinten" zu kommen, vernichten - oder auch falsch reflektieren usw. - d.h. durchs Umstellen könnte es sein, dass Du den Effekt zerstört hast. Bei Kopfhörern funktioniert das Prinzip sehr gut, weil du ja zwischen Hörmuschel und Ohr keine Hindernisse hast und alle Ohren RELATIV ähnlich aufgebaut sind.


----------



## Star_KillA (20. Januar 2015)

Also das komische ist das es bei dem Receiver 4 voreingestellte Modi gibt die man auch nicht umstellen kann. Im 1 Modus schaltet er automatisch auf den DVD Eingang und macht diesen Raumklang und das ganze Dolby prologix Zeugs an. An den Einstellungen kann man nichts ändern und mit denen
Höre ich auch immer. 
Ich glaube nicht das es was mit dem umstellen zu tun hat weil die Boxen quasi am selben Ort aber nur auf Ständern stehen. 
Davor stand die Linke auf 2 Deko würfeln und die Rechte auf einer PA-Box. Deswegen kann das eigentlich kein Grund sein und außerdem Klingen die Töne z.b. Beim Fernsehen (TV) so desaströs komisch , dass das nicht gewollt sein kann. Während gestern in der Werbung die Musik im
Hintergrund normal lief, könnte man die Stimme überhaupt nicht verstehen. Und dann kamen Effekte dazu (das Tier der Werbung ist irgendwo
Hochgegangen) und es war erschreckend laut. 
Höre ich dann wie gesagt das ganze mit Stero funktioniert alles, nur halt nicht mit dem prologix und Dolby Kram. 

Selbst wenn der stereo Sound ganz ok ist verstehe ich nicht warum sowas passieren kann.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2015)

Also, die Werbung hat ja definitiv keine Surroundinfo - vlt. hat das Effekt-Programm Deines Receivers das daher komplett falsch umgerechnet - das könnte der simple Grund sein. 

Hast du denn mal eine Quelle probiert, die 100%ig auch ein 5.1-Signal hat?


----------



## Star_KillA (20. Januar 2015)

Ich hab den Fernseher eh mit Klinke angeschlossen, da ich noch nicht aufgestiegen bin. Daher hab ich dann so oder so keine 5.1 info.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2015)

Und bisher hat es aber trotzdem geklappt? Also, an sich kannst Du da nur versehentlich was verstellt haben, vtl. auch am TV selbst, vor allem wenn normale Stereomusik einwandfrei geht, was dann eben NICHT auf ein zB Kabeldefekt/Wackelkontakt schließen lässt ^^


----------



## Star_KillA (20. Januar 2015)

Ja ich stimme dir zu , es lässt mich verzweifeln. 
Vorher hat es immer geklappt, ich war ja so überrascht als ich vor 3-5 Monaten die Boxen das erste Mal nutze und der Receiver automatisch in diesen Dolby PLII Modus gegangen ist.
Im Stereo 2 und 5 Channel Modus klappt jetzt halt auch alles einwandfrei, nur fehlt da halt das Dolby Zeugs.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2015)

Teste doch mal ne DVD, bei der Du ganz sicher bist, dass es schon Mal ging - vlt. liegt es ja doch am Ausgangsmaterial? Vlt. kann man am Receiver ja auch alles Resetten? Die Kabel vom TV bzw. DVD-Player zum Receiver sitzen aber korrekt?


----------



## Star_KillA (21. Januar 2015)

Ich gucke regelmäßig Serien und habe genau die Stelle / Folge die am Tag davor funktioniert hat nochmal geguckt - leider kein Erfolg.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Januar 2015)

Prüfe doch mal ob die Kabel verpolt sind. Ist schnell passiert und führt zu solch komischen Effekten.


----------



## Star_KillA (21. Januar 2015)

Hab alle Kabel schon durch. Vor allen Dingen hab ich sie ja zwischen des Funktionierens und nicht Funktionierens ja nicht gewechselt. 
Weiterhin funktioniert ja alles , wenn ich auf Stereo stelle. Heißt  die Töne kommen durch und an der Lautsprecher und Kabel Seite geht alles. 
Hab das Gefühl dass alle was irgendwie mit dem Dolby Zeugs zu tun hat nicht funktioniert. 

Wenn ich auf Musik gehe und dann "Jazz" einstelle , klingt es etwa genauso falsch. Heißt Stimmen viel zu leise und Effekte sind richtig.


----------



## GarrettThief (22. Januar 2015)

Vielleicht hat der Receiver auchn Schuss weg. Was haste denn für einen?


----------



## Star_KillA (22. Januar 2015)

Die Idee mit dem Receiver war gut ! 
Rx-v361 hab ich. 
Ich hab den resettet , laut Internetanweisung weil ich meine nicht mehr habe und alles funktioniert wieder. 
Komische Sache ..


----------



## GarrettThief (22. Januar 2015)

Stimmt, seltsam. Dein Receiver hat eigentlich so ne Funktion die die Stimmen besser verständlich machen sollte (Night Cinema Modus). Vielleicht war der ja an und damit war irgendwas nicht in Ordnung und durch den Factory-Reset ist das wieder zurück gesetzt worden.


----------



## Star_KillA (22. Januar 2015)

Ich weiß es nicht . Aber es geht wieder und damit bin ich zufrieden. Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## m0bbed (8. Februar 2015)

Factory reset muss ab und an mal sein, auch wenn man alles neu einstellen muss


----------



## Star_KillA (8. Februar 2015)

Hab ich seit 6 Jahren nicht gemacht wurde also mal Zeit


----------

